# Just Listen: The Quadrant of Music - Day 1



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

*Day 1: The Merry Peasant*

Piano version:
http://music.sharemusic.com/_Piano-mp3/audio/465532/1713.html

Modern mix version:
http://music.sharemusic.com/_Modern-mix-mp3/audio/465530/1713.html

Long and happy life


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

The piano version is rather elegant. But I prefer the modern mix, much perkier with some humour to it. The whole music is more filled out and elaborate.


----------

